# Lily's first litter



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Lily had her first litter on Monday 19th April 2010. She had 6 babies...i found she had eaten one of them, and found the two runts (who were tiny in comparison to their larger plump siblings, dead today).

But here is a pic of Lily herself, and her three remaining babies (i'm getting rather attached to the darker of the babies) i think theres 2 girls and one boy 

Lily (Grey and white)









Lily's 3 remaining babies  

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't even know what Lily is classed as colour or marking wise?? The pic doesn't show her grey up very well, but she's a soft silver and white. Lovely natured little mouse. xx


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm excited to hear answers to your questions too. I Have 3 or 4 males that look just like her, they have red eyes though, not black. About half of their babies take on the gray/white markings with red eyes.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Lilys eyes are really sweet, i think the darker baby in the litter will take after their dad (Danger) as he's tri colour, with a lot of black. the other two are looking like they'll take after her though


----------

